# Beetle jelly?



## EdGeorge (Apr 24, 2010)

Is it really this simple?  Sugar Base Homemade Jelly * 200 ml of brown sugar * 800 ml of water * 1 Tbsp of agar agar (gelling agent derived from seaweed) Add sugar to water in a cooking pot. Bring water to boil and stir well to melt all the sugar. Once sugar has melted, add the agar agar to pot and stir. Turn off heat and let mixture sit for a few minutes. The liquid will have a slight syrupy consistency at this point. Pour mix in ice cube trays and let sit at room temperature. Once syrup has cooled down, it will jellify and you may remove the cubes from the tray. Store the jelly cubes in the refrigerator and take out whenever necessary.


----------



## Sarracenia (Mar 20, 2008)

That recipe sounds like it'd work. I've done similar things with Agar, and I suppose it could be an ideal Beetle Jelly substitute. :hmm:


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

i know this is an old post. could you replace some ofthe water for fruit juice? or pulped fruit?


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

i agree, it is an old post, but not a bad one to revive , lol

i make it as above, but replace part of the water with cheapo pure apple juice and also i add a couple of tablespoons of honey and it freezes fine.

i dont use fruit pulp as it tends to attract almost as many fruit flies as just fresh fruit

oh...i also sprinkle fish flake dust onto the jelly when its served up to give them a protein boost


----------



## winter_frost (Jan 31, 2009)

I´ll have to give this a try!! Thanks for this post :2thumb:


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

i was looking for a specific website and this popped up when i looked. weird huh. 
is a v simple recipe, and i bought some powdered agar too so will give it a try. thank you for the info on the changes. would orange juice work ok too?


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

noooooooooooooooo

no citrus, it doesnt do them any good at all


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

doh. sorry i am an idiot. 
i have grape and apple and raspberry juice. would that be ok?


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

one of the care sheet i looked at said her thriving colony of fruit beetles had orange segments for water. 

what does it do to them if you don't mind me asking? am not saying you are wrong! just curious.


----------



## kentboy991 (Nov 18, 2010)

*Beetle Jelly*

Hi guys encase anyone was looking for a good UK supplier of beetle jelly here are my prices

*BEETLE JELLY
x10 £3 (30p each)
x30 £7.50 (25p each)
x50 £10 (20p each)*

Contains: Real fruit juice, Fructose, Seaweed extract, Amino acid, natural flavorings,Tio2, FD&C (Caramel color), e129,e102,e110,e113. (e numbers with preservative properties and to add color) 
Use by: *05/05/2013*
Flavours: Banana, Multi vitamin 

do not store in direct sunlight.

*
P&P within UK: £3.50 (up to 50 jellies) Next day delivery.*


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

Just bumping this as I'm about to make some.
It's a handy recipe to have.


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

Just to say:

It came out really well. I did a half and half water and cheap apple juice. 

Set really quick, the bugs like it and I've got 3 sandwich bags of various shapes in the freezer. Brilliant. : victory:


----------

